# Raptors @ Magic, Dec. 13th



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

<center><table border="0" height="38" width="536" bgcolor="black" background="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/nba-raptors.gif"><tr><td align="left" valign="middle">_........7:00 EST, RSN_</td><td align="center" valign="middle"></td></tr></table><table border="0" cellspacing="2"><tr><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/fordbig1.jpg">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/parkerbig1.jpg">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/1226.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/1719.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0268.gif">​</th></tr><tr><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><tr><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0951.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0102.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0162.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0026.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0999.gif">​</th></tr></table><img height="34" width="532" src="http://images.tsn.ca/images/e/headers/nba-magic-775x50.gif">​</center></center>
<table border="0" height="38" width="536" bgcolor="black"><td>Game 22 -- 13 December 2006
Raptors (7-14) @ Magic (15-8)
_The Orlando Magic have lost three of four and have failed to score 90 points or more in their last five games coming into a contest against the visiting Toronto Raptors. Orlando lost to Phoenix Monday night, a game that saw Amare Stoudemire go off for 30 points on Dwight Howard, who managed 4 points and 2 rebounds before fouling out after 19 minutes of play. Toronto has lost four in a row, tallying just 85 points per game in the losses. Raptors All-Star Chris Bosh is out of action due to a swollen knee. The game tips-off at 7:00 PM on Rogers SportsNet and Fan590.com._​</td></table>​


----------



## Babe Ruth (Dec 6, 2006)

Dwight Howard is going to destroy the Toronto Raptors front line, espcecially because Chris Bosh is still sitting out with that knee injury and that he had an off game against the suns. I'll still watch this game like I always do, but it's going to be another devastating lost for the Toronto Raptors. Which I hope it leads to the firing of Sam Mitchell.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

The only way we win this game is if Dwight Howard somehow plays as bad as he did against the Suns. 

It's very depressing watching this team without Chris Bosh. There is no movement on offense, no one can play inside, no one can play with their back to the basket. If someone could just play inside, and dish it out, we could have a lot of open looks, but no one on this team plays well with their back to the basket.


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

the game could get real ugly, real early...i'll be happy if we're still in the game by half time...


----------



## Timbaland (Nov 18, 2005)

What angers me most about this matchup and the current records is that the Raptors roster is just as good, if not better than the Magic. This just goes to show what coaching and defence can do for a team. It'll be a tough one without Bosh, but we do stand a chance I believe.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

I'm just hoping for a decent game by Raptors, win or lose.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Garbo and Bargnani should both have big games. Battie and Howard will not want to get out of the paint to guard those two, so they should definately take advantage of that.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Chyeaah, I'm not doing anything tonight so I'm actually going to watch this game, haven't seen a Raps game in a long time...

All I'm hoping is for the Raptors to keep it close, and not get blown out like they did in Miami. I have a feeling the Raps will come out strong though, we need a road win!

*LET'S GO RAPTORS!*


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

When Bosh is out, they need to play Kris Humphries a lot more - especially against someone like Howard. Not that he will outply Howard, but he has enough athleticism to at least COMPETE with him. You need to realy keep him away from the ball when he is near the basket.

Other than that, they rest of the guys have to step up and score some points. They should be thrilled at the opportunity to get some more touches, and have the pride to prove to everyone that they can score 20 at this level...

What I DON'T want is for TJ to decide he has to become the scorer! With less dominant talent, it is even more important that he set up his teammates for easy shots.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Well let's just hope the Magic don't go for the jugular too early.

Another big chance for our iexperienced frontline to step up. Hopefully Sam gives Rasho some time out there.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

playing from rock bottom again. it's like team habit- with an entirely new set of players. i can't explain it.

i hope we can turn it around tonight.

peace


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Timbaland said:


> What angers me most about this matchup and the current records * is that the Raptors roster is just as good, if not better than the Magic *. This just goes to show what coaching and [/b]defence [/b] can do for a team. It'll be a tough one without Bosh, but we do stand a chance I believe.


I guess I was left of the memo that said that when evaluating talent on a roster, defence and rebounding are not relevant important parts of the evaluation. Poor defence and rebounding is not due to the coach... it's a part of a player's skill set. 

The Magic have a much better team then us because they have players that can defend and rebound.. and it's more then just the coaching, it's part of the player's skills. Sam can't make a good defensive team out of bad defenders / rebounders that BC handed him.


----------



## streetballa (Dec 5, 2006)

This is going to be another tough game for the raptors, I think they are going to start out strong like they always do but then Orlando will slowly begin to take the lead and win the game. I hope the raptors will win though.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Chalk up another L...


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

You guys are such downers. I, on the other hand, am picturing an 5 point victory from the raps, after being ahead by 12 at the 4 minute mark at the fourth. Exciting game right down to the wire for two reasons:
A)Raptors holding on to a win
B)You know in the back of your mind no matter how many Raptors are up by, you can never be assured of a victory (Thanks Kobe)

Raps FTW!


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

Hopefully the raps can steal this one on the road, I predict big games from Parker and Ford.


----------



## Timbaland (Nov 18, 2005)

JuniorNoboa said:


> The Magic have a much better team then us because they have players that can defend and rebound.. and it's more then just the coaching, it's part of the player's skills. Sam can't make a good defensive team out of bad defenders / rebounders that BC handed him.


Those are good points, but anything in basketball can be worked on. We may not have any Bruce Bowen's or Ron Artest's on our team but team defense can be taught to anyone; to make entry passes difficult and to play the angles, and also to rotate. Rebounding I believe is also more heart than anything. If players don't have it, then theres nothing we can do about that.

I agree with you alot on your theory of BC though, with all that cap he had, we don't have much to show for it.


----------



## Who-C (Nov 21, 2005)

I say Jameer Nelson and Keyon Dooling go off on us. I really hope the raps can pull one out without Chris Bosh but Orlando looks too tough of an opponent. As an NBA observer 104-91 Magic as a Raptors fan 98-93 Raps


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Coaching does have a lot to do with the coach. Dallas was a horrendous defensive team when Don Nelson was coaching them. Their defense improved tremendously under Avery Johnson while keeping the same core of players around.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Nice D on Howard and Battie in the paint.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Nice move by Graham and Parker the last two times down.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Again Graham going hard to the basket, this time Hill gets a foul and Joey's on the line.

12-6 Raps.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Howard's FT shooting is looking a little better.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Here comes Mago in for JG (two fouls, 4 points)


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Nice move on the post by Bargs. Goes to the line makes both 18-12.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Rasho blocks Howard! His second of the night.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Bargs block on Howard! Howard stopped again, and again!


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

TJ to Mago for the dunk. Magic take a TO.

22-14 Raps.


----------



## Who-C (Nov 21, 2005)

Bargnani with the block and then a few plays later the dunk on the fast break im liking that. But back to Howard when he missed the first dunk Rasho was bending down, man i thought Howard was just gonna rip the rim off, Rasho got lucky


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Another TO for the Magic. The Raps playing great D so far.


----------



## Who-C (Nov 21, 2005)

I like TJ a lot, hes really quick and when he plays under control and makes the easy pass we are a great team. One thing that really pisses me off tho is he tends to leave his feet a lot and is forced to shoot a bad shot or make a bad pass.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Andrea makes up for a badturnover the possesion before by hitting a nice 17 footer.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

26-18 for the Raps at the end of one. Bargs with six points, Rasho with three blocks. Good first quarter.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

what the hell happened? I just missed a few minutes and they paused the game?


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

whats that active inactive list crap?


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

nice pick and roll play gnani jones

jones pulls up gets a bucket


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm happy, raps playin very well

I was thinking of not even watching this game at first


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

great hussle play by the raps, gnani with great energy, great aggressive offensive rebound by mo pete, unfortunately raps couldn't convert and magic gets a bucket in transition


Raps TO


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

raps playin under control and and great patience. Not rushing shots, Parker makes the basket with less than 2 sec on the clock


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

raps can't make a stop mafic with 5 straight buckets, raps lead by only 1. Arroyo is killing us


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

God damn, Arroyo is on fire. Come on Raps, don't let this game slip away...

42-41 Raps.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

raps finally getting a stop, ford scores on the break AND 1!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Ford hogs the ball, can't create and shot clock violation


:curse:


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

arroyo is molesting ford


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

The Raps blew a 12 point lead and are tied with the Magic at halftime. Bargnani leads all scorers with 8 points.


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

yep. 

Ford was looking good in the 1st quarter, but looking like garbage in the 2nd quarter.

Blech


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

man chuck is a goofball. salmon and chicken. hilarious. our commentators are just so much better than a lot of the teams out there. 

i missed the first 15 minutes of the game so the guys didn't have much offensive flow in the minutes i watched.

fun watching darko and bargnani match up. darko is one of the only guys out there that is going to challenge some of Andrea's shots.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

gnani is leading raps but arroyo is leading all scorers, he is in double figures


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Ford playing very well right now, creating alot for his teamate. Very nice drive and kick out to parker 2x, Parker got the trey the second time.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Garbo can't shoot, it's starting to piss me offs


****ing bs lose ball foul on ford god damn it


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

WHAT? How was that an offensive foul?


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Great play by Graham AND 1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

refs are starting to help magic win this game.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Another Steal By The Raps Whoooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

BAM!!!!!!! Bargnani for threeeeeeee!

68-64 Raps, 10 mins left in the 4th.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

raps playing well on both ends, need to keep howard away from that put back though.

Gnani takes the charge on darko and a threeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

gnani with another three!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Il mago is on fire !!!!


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

Bargs Is The Man!!!!!


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Oh my lord. POP EM LIKE SKITTLES!!! BARGNANI with another threeeeeeeeeees! GET OUTTA THE HOUSE! BARGNANI WITH 20 POINTS!!!!!!!!!!!

Andrea Bargnani is on fire..:fire: :fire: :fire: :fire:


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

fuuuuuuck how did that not count?


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

Goodness, that was ridiculous.

Back-to-back-to-back moneyballs.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm sold on Gnani


incredible!!!!!!!!!!


then he gets scored on, he still needs to work on this d though


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

magic just can't get any sbreak at the 3.


----------



## flushingflash (Jan 4, 2006)

whats the score.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Il Mago with 23 pts, 6 boards so far this game. He is the real deal...

81-76 Raps, 2:22 left in the 4th.


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

GOOD LORD ... Can you Say BARGNANI !!!! Holy smakeral .. another three birngs him to career high 23

Rasho playing solid 'D'

Ford playing well .. attacking the basket for a change

CRAZZZYY .. why can't they do this all the time ??? WHY WHY WHY ????


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

this game proves that Rasho needs to play more for the raps.


----------



## Babe Ruth (Dec 6, 2006)

There's 32.7 seconds left and the raptors are currently winning 88-80. The magic are not managing there time really well, because they had a chance to foul the raptors but they let the clock go down, then they finally decided to foul. Bargnani what a game my friend. Keep it up.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Wooohh!!
What a game by Bargnani.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

91-84 the final score.!


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Raptors win! Raptors win! Raptors win! What did I tell ya?

91-84 Raptors/FINAL.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Raptors win raptors win!!!!!!!



Amazing game by Gnani and good for us before a game against the nets, is bosh showing up for that one? I see light at the end of the tunnel, if Gnani keep is up, he'll be the undisputed ROY.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Nice win by the Raps. So fun watching Andrea light it up.


----------



## streetballa (Dec 5, 2006)

Woohoo the raptors actually won, and not only that but they beat the #1 team in the east. :clap: :yay:


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

The Magic had a great 2nd quarter, and I definately didn't think we could stay in the game for much longer. Rasho played spectacular tonight, his best game as a Raptor IMO. He got shafted on a few calls, but still did a great job on Dwight all game long. 

Andrea was unbelievable, on both ends of the court. This guy just couldn't miss, and the Magic were just letting him take those shots.


----------



## Timbaland (Nov 18, 2005)

Hell yes, good defence today by the Raps. Co-Players of the game definately Rasho for his D, and of course, Bargs with the hot hand. Watching him sink all those 3's brings a tear to my eye, so effortless.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

heh, 1-1 i guess is a good florida trip. Rasho really played well today and AB turned it on in the 4th


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

trick said:


> You guys are such downers. I, on the other hand, am picturing an 5 point victory from the raps, after being ahead by 12 at the 4 minute mark at the fourth. Exciting game right down to the wire for two reasons:
> A)Raptors holding on to a win
> B)You know in the back of your mind no matter how many Raptors are up by, you can never be assured of a victory (Thanks Kobe)
> 
> Raps FTW!


Not picture perfect but... 

Shame on all you downers, depressing the board like that. :naughty:


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Am I dreaming? Did we really win? =)


----------



## frank_white (Apr 20, 2005)

Dee-Zy said:


> this game proves that Rasho needs to play more for the raps.


This cannot be stressed enough. Especially when we play a team with a big front court. 

Barg's first year in the league, and he's already better than Darko. I like it.


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

Bargs was awesome tonight. He's really proving to the league that he's a worthy #1 pick.​


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

frank_white said:


> This cannot be stressed enough. Especially when we play a team with a big front court.
> 
> Barg's first year in the league, and he's already better than Darko. I like it.


word


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

neoxsupreme said:


> Bargs was awesome tonight. He's really proving to the league that he's a worthy #1 pick.​


Yup. It's nice to see that a number one pick can hit open shots...


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

frank_white said:


> This cannot be stressed enough. Especially when we play a team with a big front court.
> 
> Barg's first year in the league, and he's already better than Darko. I like it.


Not sure if i would agree with Bargs being as good as Darko yet but this brings up a question for Darko fans, why is it that an Andris Biedrins can be a force at 20 years old and now Andrea is coming on like gangbusters and clearly(i think) the best of the rookies. Has to be depressing for Fans of Darko and the Magic.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

New York, New Jersey, and Boston all win tonight. Just our luck.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

So I've got to be honest, I spend most of the time between 8 and 10 watching Ultimate Fight Night Live. I only saw short bursts of the game.

I'm shocked to see that the Raptors held the lead from the first minute of play. I think there may have been points where it was tied but Toronto never trailed. That is astounding considering our performances in the past week.

It's also confounding that Rasho Nesterovic, who was picking splinters out of his *** while we were dropping below .500 a few weeks ago, guarded Dwight Howard and rendered him fairly ineffective. Even Howard's rebounding numbers were somewhat fake as he had several in garbage time.

I'm not at all surprised at Mago's line. Kid can score.

So... we stole one. Cool. Seven or eight wins this month would be so important.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

lol, I didn't have the chance to follow the game today. How in the world did the raps pull this one out.


----------



## undefined_playa (Oct 23, 2005)

Combination of:

A) crazy shooting by Bargs
B) amazing D on Howard (along with many key steals in the game by the Raps)
C) Magic missing SEVERAL of what appeared quite easy (and many times WIDE open) shots

got us the game...although I don't expect this to happen again, in terms of intensity, energy, and IQ we were definitley an improved team from our last couple of games GJ boys :clap:


----------



## MrkLrn13 (Mar 1, 2006)

I missed the game and expected a loss then when I went to NBA.com...Holy-****ing-****!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Not tonight!


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

speedythief said:


> Not tonight!


In a battle of the top picks in their respective draft classes, Bargs wins. :yay:


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

speedythief said:


> Not tonight!


excuse me miss.


----------



## mavhaz (Nov 17, 2003)

Great win sorry i missed most of it. Bargs was nice, that quick release is incredible


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

i couldn't be happier with the team. HUGE HUGE HUGE win.

ESPN pissed me off last night, they weren't showing highlights of this game on ESPNews


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Man was it ever great to see this team hit shots when they needed them in the fourth.

I like how Chuck changed it up and went with breaking out the spaghetti in honour of Andrea, lol.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Any mod whom did not watch the entirety of this game need to ahve their mod status revoked.

Any regular posters whom did not watch the entirety of this game just need to bow their heads down in shame for a good 48 minutes. 

I have never been so ashamed to be part of this community until I read the comments, pre and post game. :naughty:


----------



## undefined_playa (Oct 23, 2005)

^ huh?


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

undefined_playa said:


> ^ huh?





undefined_playa said:


> The Raps are SO going to lose. I expect Dwight Howard to put up a 30-30 night while TJ Ford creating a season high 20 turnovers, single-handedly having more turnovers than the opposing team overall.
> 
> 150 Magic - 49 Raptors.


:naughty:


----------



## Babe Ruth (Dec 6, 2006)

Great game by the Raptors and finnaly gettin a victory on the road against a good team. Rasho nesterovic did what he had to do and that's defend and get rebounds. Andrea Bargnani stepped up in the absecence of Chris Bosh and TJ ford pushin the ball for easy fast break points. 

I really hope Chris Bosh comes back tommrow and Andrea Bargnani as another career game on friday against New jersey Nets because i'll be at the game woo hoo!!


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

there is a lot to learn from this one game, imo. a lot. on one hand i'd want the team to enjoy the victory and come out with guns a' blazin' on friday night, but there are a list of concerns stemming from the orlando game that i can't get out of my head.

1) orlando lost this game (imo). we didn't necessarily win. i have a feeling they didn't watch enough of our games to date this season, and as a result had to pay a pretty penny for it. they were not prepared at all, i thought, due partly to the fact that jameer wasn't playing. they looked ready and willing to try our style- they weren't looking at all to impose their will on our team, and we all know how well our team concedes to our opponents' wills & desires. but i guess orlando didn't know about that.

2) what's more, even with the ball in our court, so to speak, we didn't impose anything on them either. we had the opportunity to do so and we didn't. it was a lacklustre game plan, imo, and we were perfectly comfortable pulling out the victory by default. that's fine for last night, sure, we got the win, but i don't like how well that bodes for the future. it's a little disturbing.

3) my biggest worry right now is how we seem to require playing with our backs to the wall in order to lay it out on the floor/exert substantial effort. i didn't like our strategy and approach last night, as noted above, but we _were_ clearly playing 'harder', if you will. we weren't scared of losing, we were playing more desperate than they were (on loose balls, on wild rebounds, on collapsing def in the lane, a few things like that). why that changes so drastically from game to game beats me. granted, there is a range of 'effort' that every team in every league plays within, it's not the same for anyone on every night, but we seem heavily reliant on what is expected of us/how we are being perceived _at the moment_ to determine how desperate we play on the court today. that's a disease in its own right, i think, and that bugs me. 1 win currently carries an equal amount of positive energy to 5 losses' amount of negative energy. that's such a horrible ratio for us right now, imo, it has been for a long time, and i'm wondering if we'll ever purge it from our team.

i guess the silver lining in this cloud is that if we somehow qualified for the playoffs, we'd be more likely to play at said desperate level for an extended period, but we won't _make_ the playoffs if we continue to harbour habits like these. i guess that's the point.

peace


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Game in an hour in on right now on RapsTV for anyone who missed it.

It was so nice, I think I'll watch it twice.


----------

